# Ishibee babies at 9 weeks old.



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

This is hugo.








This is harry.










This is holly.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Such sweet little things  Great pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

What a wonderful sweet faces!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh very cute,.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

how sweet they are just lovely


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are lovely babies
I love the look of Holly


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely cats


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I love Harry - his dark nose and big ears are adorable!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

They had there first vaccinations yesterday! Where has time gone they don't seem to have been here 5 mins.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

siams said:


> They had there first vaccinations yesterday! Where has time gone they don't seem to have been here 5 mins.


always like that............


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

very sweet love the blueness of the eyes


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

All 3 are adorableHugo and Holly look like they're cautious with things and Harry looks like he'd be the one to jump right in


----------

